# Tiger Woods Nation



## Thrash13 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not sure how many video gamers there are here, but I figure there are several. Anyway, there is a new website devoted to the EA Sports Tiger Woods series called Tiger Woods Nation. Those familiar with video games know of Madden Nation, and this is branch off of that. It is early in development, but it may turn out to be the #1 source for all Tiger Woods video game info in the future. Check it out if you have a few minutes. I just found it last week, and it has potential.

By the way, are there any EA Sports Tiger Woods fans here? I love the series and buy the stinkin game every year.  

Tiger Woods Nation


----------

